# I am Indian Looking to Immigrate to New Zealand and need advise.



## VenkatGP (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi,

I am Indian and will be starting my processing of my PR soon, Please advise whether New Zealand is the right place to as IT proffessional and how is the on job environment for Indians. I have family and hoping that they will be comfortable there.

Wellington seems to be good place, but I am open for other cities too.

Your advise will be a great help and will be considered for my desition.


Regards
Venkat


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi
copied this from another thread *Indian Schools* - hope it is of interest to you:



> Hi
> 
> A couple of organisations websites that may be of use to you in making contacts
> 
> ...


from the 2013 New Zealand Census: *Cultural Diversity*



> *Hindi now the fourth most common language*
> English was the most common language in which people could hold a conversation about everyday things, with 3,819,972 speakers (96.1 percent of the population).
> The next most common languages were:
> Māori (148,395 people)
> ...


----------



## VenkatGP (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Song_si,
Thanks with d information. I went through other threads and found that NZ cost of living is high and salary is less. Pls help me with d information on this


----------

